# Mehrere Frames gleichzeitug scrollen?



## DieHeizung (23. November 2002)

Gibt es einen Weg, mehere Frames, die nebeneinanderstehen gleichzeitig zu scrollen, wenn man z.B. die "Hauptseite" scrollt?


----------



## sam (23. November 2002)

lässt sich mit js realisieren, und sowas hab ich auch schon mal gesehen...

einfach mal googlen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. November 2002)

Ist zwar nicht *die* Lösung, aber evtl. ein *Teil*ansatz zur Lösung:

Achtung Script funktioniert nicht 100 % , da noch in Beta Stadium!




```
<SCRIPT language="JavaScript">

var Pixel=0


function InhaltAnfang()
{
Pixel=0
parent.Inhalt.focus();
parent.Inhalt.scrollTo(0,0);
}

function InhaltZurueck()
{
parent.Inhalt.focus();
Pixel=parent.Inhalt.pageYOffset-335;
parent.Inhalt.scrollTo(0,Pixel);
}

function InhaltVor()
{
parent.Inhalt.focus();
Pixel=parent.Inhalt.pageYOffset+335;
parent.Inhalt.scrollTo(0,Pixel);
return 
}

function InhaltEnde()
{
parent.Inhalt.focus();
parent.Inhalt.scrollTo(1,10000)
Pixel=parent.Inhalt.pageYOffset
}

</SCRIPT>
```


----------



## DieHeizung (24. November 2002)

Sieht doch schonmal gut aus, auch wenn ich kein bischen davon verstanden hab...  Aber danke für die schnelle Hilfe 
Und wo genau soll das rein?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. November 2002)

In den Head!

Und im Body mußt du die verschiedenen Funktionen aufrufen


----------



## Bionicman (10. Dezember 2002)

hmm....hab js nicht so ganz drauf...wie kann man die funktionen aufrufen(befehle?)


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (10. Dezember 2002)

Die Namen stehen hinter function.


----------



## Bionicman (11. Dezember 2002)

und wie kann man die funktionen aufgrund des namens aufrufen???


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (11. Dezember 2002)

zb. so : <a href="javascript:InhaltAnfang()">


----------



## Fabian H (11. Dezember 2002)

```
<body onScroll="function()">
```


----------



## Bionicman (12. Dezember 2002)

ok danke ich werds ausprobiren


----------



## Adam Wille (12. Dezember 2002)

Pures JScript und daher nicht zu empfehlen, es sei denn das komplette Gimmick ist eh nur auf den IE ausgerichtet...

Geist,
der sich wundert, warum der NN 7 dennoch den Event feuert


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. Dezember 2002)

@ Geist:

Jetzt verstehe ich nichts mehr...*smile*

Gehts um die Funtionsaufrufe oder um das Grundscript ( von mir ), weil habe es noch nicht im Netscape getestet...

Cu on board

Cutti


----------



## Adam Wille (12. Dezember 2002)

Ne, mein Posting galt Ton's Vorschlag mit dem _onScroll_-Handler, denn der existiert afaik in JScript, nicht aber in JavaScript...

Bei deinem Script solltest du aufpassen wegen der Eigenschaft _pageXOffset_ des _window_-Objektes, denn die existiert zwar im NN, Mozilla und Opera, der IE jedoch gibt ein plumpes _undefined_ zurück...SelfHTML verrät hier aber die Ausweichmöglichkeit für den M$-Browser. 

Vorher also das DOM checken und aufgrund des Ergebnisses den jeweiligen Browser mit dem passenden Script bedienen.

Geist


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. Dezember 2002)

> Bei deinem Script solltest du aufpassen wegen der Eigenschaft pageXOffset des window-Objektes, denn die existiert zwar im NN, Mozilla und Opera, der IE jedoch gibt ein plumpes undefined zurück...



Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, ist auch ein Scrpt in der Betaphase...

Ich muss mir noch was einfallen lassen, wie ich das Sript dementsprechend anpasse, das es im Netscape *und* im IE funktionfähig ist...

Das Script ist momentan schon im Einsatz, funktioniert aber eben nur halb! ( im IE ).....

Cu on board

Cutti


----------



## Adam Wille (12. Dezember 2002)

Wenn's Neuigkeiten zum Script gibt - immer her in diesen Thread. 

Und falls du evtl. Hilfe brauchst, meld' dich einfach per Mail...

have a nice evening,
Geist


----------

